# giFT connection problems

## KungFuHamster

PROBLEM: I can't get giFT to see any nodes. 

PROBLEM INFO: I'm running a fully-updated version of both giFT and giFTcurs. I've tried removing the nodes file, and no luck. When running "watch netstat -a", I see a lot of nodes, but each one is showing as "SYN_SENT".

NET INFO: I've got a Linksys wireless access point/router between my computer and the DSL connection. I've got my net config set so the router's local IP address is the gateway, and no luck. I've tried it without a gateway, and still the same result. 

giFT INFO: My libOpenFT.so is in /usr/lib/giFT (exact location specified in gift.conf), port settings are default.

Any ideas?

----------

## cram

You've probably already done this, but I have this habit of forgetting to re-run gift-setup after my upgrades.

----------

## OdinsDream

Where did you get a list of giFT nodes? I installed the program, and read the documentation available on the site, but I can't seem to figure out where you get a list of nodes, or a node to connect to?

----------

## KungFuHamster

Done that, too. No dice.

----------

## cram

 *Quote:*   

>  Where did you get a list of giFT nodes? 

 

~/.giFT/OpenFT/nodes

----------

## KungFuHamster

Fixed it!

The problem was that giFT won't use libOpenFT.so unless it's in the default directory, so I just made a nice little link and it's working fine now. Yay me!

----------

## digitalnick

im not havign trouble gettin search returns in gift but it never seems to dl any files this is on my gf puter so i dont check it very often but i queued se veral files ... either the gift network dosnt seem to be very large or something else is wrong ... i get few returns and the returns i have gotten so far .. no dl :9 any ideas?

----------

## darktux

 *digitalnick wrote:*   

> im not havign trouble gettin search returns in gift but it never seems to dl any files this is on my gf puter so i dont check it very often but i queued se veral files ... either the gift network dosnt seem to be very large or something else is wrong ... i get few returns and the returns i have gotten so far .. no dl :9 any ideas?

 

Check gift's logs, and try to keep always a recent version.

----------

## OdinsDream

 *cram wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Where did you get a list of giFT nodes?  
> 
> ~/.giFT/OpenFT/nodes

 

odinsdream@p2c2e odinsdream $ cd .giFT

bash: cd: .giFT: No such file or directory

odinsdream@p2c2e odinsdream $

----------

## darktux

 *OdinsDream wrote:*   

>  *cram wrote:*    *Quote:*    Where did you get a list of giFT nodes?  
> 
> ~/.giFT/OpenFT/nodes 
> 
> odinsdream@p2c2e odinsdream $ cd .giFT
> ...

 

Did you ran gift's setup?  :Wink:   What about giFt itself?

----------

## MaGNuS_Z

 *KungFuHamster wrote:*   

> Fixed it!
> 
> The problem was that giFT won't use libOpenFT.so unless it's in the default directory, so I just made a nice little link and it's working fine now. Yay me!

 Could you tell me what is the default directory? I cannot get giFT to work, i tried putting symlinks in /usr/lib but that didn't worked.

Thanks

----------

## cram

 *Quote:*   

> Could you tell me what is the default directory?

 

as giFT-setup mentions, the default directory is /usr/local/lib/giFT

----------

## MaGNuS_Z

Ok thanks, i still can't get this to work. I've tried symlinking all the libOpenFT.so* files to /usr/local/lib/giFT. I also tried symlinking the whole /usr/lib/giFT directory. I still have the following error in my gift.log:

*** GIFT-ERROR: select: Interrupted system call

can you help? I emerged (and re-emerge) giFT-cvs, giFToxic and giFTcurs. I have configured giFT by running giFT-setup and all seems to work, netstat shows connections, etc... basically the same problem as the original poster.

----------

## sebgarden

Hello !

I get a similar error with giFT.  I ran giFT-setup, giFT -d, giFTcurs, I have an up-to-date giFT-cvs version. But I steel can't  see any connected user in giFTcurs and can't do any search. giFT uses about 50% cpu. I'm in a LAN. The end of my ~/.giFT/gift.log:

```

...

[giFT    ] share_cache.c:488     path_traverse: descending /home/pub/zic/U2...

[giFT    ] share_cache.c:488     path_traverse: descending /home/pub/manga...

[giFT    ] share_cache.c:488     path_traverse: descending /home/pub/else...

[giFT    ] share_cache.c:488     path_traverse: descending /home/pub/incoming...

[giFT    ] share_cache.c:488     path_traverse: descending /home/pub/completed...

[giFT    ] share_cache.c:886     share_write_index: descending root: /home/pub/completed...

[giFT    ] share_cache.c:488     path_traverse: descending /home/pub/completed...

[giFT    ] share_cache.c:1102    share_read_index: entered

[giFT    ] share_cache.c:579     share_build_index: entered

[OpenFT  ] ft_share.c:380        openft_share_sync: beginning share sync...

[OpenFT  ] ft_share.c:380        openft_share_sync: finishing share sync...

[giFT    ] share_cache.c:1116    share_read_index: total shares: 1364 (4066.48MB)

*** GIFT-ERROR: poll: Interrupted system call

*** GIFT-ERROR: poll: Interrupted system call

[giFT    ] main.c:407            gift_shutdown: entered

[OpenFT  ] ft_openft.c:223       openft_destroy: entered

[OpenFT  ] ft_openft.c:234       openft_destroy: flushed 226 nodes

[giFT    ] main.c:448            gift_shutdown: entered

seb@idk-002c307 seb $

```

Something strange now: when I tape watch netstat -a, I can see some connections from all around the world. I could also give here my giFT.conf but it's normal, I just wrote the directories I share and the name of my computer and the rest is default.

Can someone help me ?

Regards,

Sébastien.

----------

## sebgarden

Now I try to set up wine to install kazaa, so that I can transfer some files from one network to another  :Wink:  ... if I can setup giFT   :Confused: 

Regards,

Sébastien.

----------

## cram

according to #giFT on irc.freenode.net, the current cvs version of giFT is broken, and the developer is gone LAN gaming for the weekend  :Smile:    Try installing the cvs version from about 5 days ago.  I'm not sure this can be done via portage, and i'm not cvs literate.  Maybe somebody else knows the appropriate cvs command?

----------

## MaGNuS_Z

 *cram wrote:*   

> the developer is gone LAN gaming for the weekend 

 That's the reason i love open source software, we don't have companies that give us lame excuses... we have the thruth!  :Wink:  That's cool.  :Smile: 

Gonna try in a couple of days just to be sure. It never worked for me anyway, a couple days more or less won't make much difference.

I'm just glad i'm not the only one with the problem...

----------

## sebgarden

Hello all, I'm back because I remarked two things:

1. Once I run giFT -d und giFTcurs, giFT is computing and I briefly see some users in the right upper corner of giFTcurs, something like 500 GB/4 share and me 5GB/144. But after one or two minutes of computing, these things disappear and I can just see my own shared folders

2. Here is a part of the file ~.giFT/OpenFT/OpenFT.conf:

```

# Absolute path where the search database environment should be stored.  Make

# sure to provide a path with plenty of hard disk space (~100-300MB) and on a

# device with efficient hard drive access to improve swap time.

#

# NOTE:

#  As always, this path is in UNIX format, so Windows users will need to

#  hack around this accordingly.  If you aren't sure what I mean by this, you

#  need to go back and read gift.conf documentation.

#

env_path = ~/.giFT/OpenFT/db

```

But precisely, it gives me no more info in typing man giFT.conf or showing into the giFT.conf file. AND I DON'T have ANY db file or directory in the OpenFT dir. So what's up with that db ? Maybe it's the cause of some connections problems with giFT ?

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

A tired Sébastien.

----------

## MaGNuS_Z

I've just re-emerged gift-cvs and everything works now!  :Smile: 

Hope that it will fix your problem also...

----------

## sebgarden

YES YES YES   :Twisted Evil:   It works. Thanks Magnus Z. The first time that giFT works !!  Hope this will continue !

DON'T update your giFT cvs-tree if don't want to run into problems. He is still broken !

Merci beaucoup, Danke schon, thanks a lot Magnus Z.

Best regards,

Sébastien.

----------

## sebgarden

I have just a problem:

after a few minutes, giFT -d dies because the connection to the port 127.0.0.0:1213 is refused.

What can I do ?

Sébastien.

----------

## sebgarden

After two occurences of this problem, I didn't have it anymore. But I would like to know if someone here knows how to unlimit the incoming (simultaneous downoads because I have a T1  :Very Happy:  ) ? Default is 1 and else ??? In giFT.conf, no clue to do this.

so ??

Regards,

Sébastien.

----------

## MaGNuS_Z

 *sebgarden wrote:*   

> YES YES YES    It works. Thanks Magnus Z. The first time that giFT works !!  Hope this will continue !

  Me too! It's pretty cool to be able to do p2p downloads in a console over ssh.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Merci beaucoup, Danke schon, thanks a lot Magnus Z.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Sébastien.

 De rien Sébastien.

----------

## cram

 *sebgarden wrote:*   

> But I would like to know if someone here knows how to unlimit the incoming (simultaneous downoads because I have a T1  ) ? Default is 1 and else ??? In giFT.conf, no clue to do this.

 

Actually there is no limit for simultaneous downloads.  Maybe you're thinking of the limit on uploads which does default to 1. As gift.conf mentions, this can be uncapped by setting the value to -1.

----------

## nickrout

Goodamn now I cannot update gift-cvs:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge gift-cvs
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/gift-cvs-0.10.0 to /
> ...

 

----------

## sebgarden

Try unmerge gift-cvs and then reemerge or simply reemerge. Sometimes the server is busy. Thank you cram. I didn't think about upload at all but the download bandwidth limitation was due to the two or three hosts @56kbps I was connected to, not due to my giFT config.

Sébastien.

----------

## nickrout

emerge unmerge

emerge 

worked, dunno if i needed to unmerge, or the cvs server just freed itself up, but its going now. wahoo!

----------

## sebgarden

This cannot hurt to unmerge   :Laughing:    but just emerge gift would have been sufficient.

Sébastien

----------

## sebgarden

giFT-cvs is currently not broken (well, we all know why there is no release yet) and hipnod added an interesting gnutella protocol support that allows you to download (only download at that time) from the gnutella network.

You can make a new ebuild named gift-cvs-0.10.1.ebuild as followed:

```

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-p2p/gift-cvs/gift-cvs-0.10.1.ebuild,v 1.6 2003/02/18 06:25:19 lostlogic Exp $

 

DESCRIPTION="Lets you connect to OpenFT, a decentralised p2p network like FastTrack"

HOMEPAGE="http://gift.sourceforge.net"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="x86 sparc ~ppc"

 

DEPENDS="virtual/glibc

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4"

 

inherit cvs debug flag-o-matic

 

strip-flags

 

ECVS_SERVER="cvs.gift.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gift"

ECVS_MODULE="giFT"

ECVS_TOP_DIR="${DISTDIR}/cvs-src/${PN}"

S=${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}

 

src_compile() {

 

        cd ${S}

        ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --host=${CHOST} --enable-gnutella || die

        emake CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS}" || die

 

}

 

src_install() {

 

        einstall giftconfdir=${D}/etc/giFT \

                 plugindir=${D}/usr/lib/giFT \

                 giftdatadir=${D}/usr/share/giFT \

                 giftperldir=${D}/usr/bin || die

        cd ${D}/usr/bin

        mv giFT-setup giFT-setup.orig

        sed 's:$prefix/etc/giFT/:/etc/giFT/:' giFT-setup.orig > giFT-setup

        chmod +x ${D}/usr/bin/giFT-setup

 

}

```

Changelog: I just added the --enable-gnutella option to ./autogen.sh  :Wink: 

Copy this ebuild to /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/gift-cvs/gift-cvs-0.10.1.ebuild. Then do

```

bash $ ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/gift-cvs/gift-cvs/gift-cvs-0.10.1.ebuild digest

bash $ emerge /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/gift-cvs/gift-cvs-0.10.1.ebuild

bash $ giFT -d

bash $ giFTcurs

```

Et voila !

This gnutella plugin is very alpha but it will not mess up your system (at least not today  :Smile: , giFT is just running fine.

Regards,

Sébastien

[EDIT] The documentation is _very_ lacky and we need to tweak the config of giFT to make the Gnutella plugin running. I have hope  :Smile:  we just need a while ... and some brains (join IRC channel #gift on freenode.net).Last edited by sebgarden on Mon Mar 10, 2003 11:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nickrout

yes mine is fine now,downloading some nice ogg's

----------

## Carlos

I had the same problem; fixed it by deleting .giFT/OpenFT/nodes and nodes-something.html, though it's probably only necessary to delete one of them.

----------

## sebgarden

Hello Carlos, Nickrout, Cram, MaGNuS_Z, darktux, digitalnickOdsinsDream and all giFT users,

as the giFT users community along with the Gentoo community are  continuously growing, I decided to open a giFT thread (a hopefully future "giFT central") in the gentoo Off-wall forum which is intended to collect and resolve the problems gentoo users have with giFT.

The link is here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41548

I posted some ideas there (and a problem, well, forums are for that  :Wink: ), you can tell me what you think about it. I would be happy if you we all could contribute to the enhancement of giFT support in Gentoo platforms.

Regards,

Sébastien.

----------

## je_fro

giFT is the COOLEST!!!!!!!!

----------

